

Martian, Pebble, or the iWatch, who will win? - aashaykumar92
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/18/pebble-smartwatch-tag-team-review/

======
mtgx
The Google Watch:

[http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/01/05/google-smartwatch-
co...](http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/01/05/google-smartwatch-concept/)

~~~
aashaykumar92
I want one of these watches to come with NFC capability. It could be the
breakthrough NFC technology needs to gain the publics attention and love.

If they're all going to be the same, I guess the obvious answer is that the
Google and Apple watches will dominate the market.

